# PERÚ · Lima · City of the King



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

LIMA
TEATRO COLON










MUSEO PEDRO DE OSMA










CORREO CENTRAL DE LIMA










EDIFICIO CERCANO AL ANTIGUO CENTRO FINANCIERO


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

*___*


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice work. The panoramas especially


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

beautiful historic center


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

what an amazing shots of an amazing city. 
correct me if I'm wrong but are those buildings of baroque design?
night shots are pretty vivid and of good composition.

thanks Arthur for giving us a short trip to your beautiful city.

Pls feel free to check my thread:Urban Showcase:Vancouver & Burbs: Random Photos
for some reasons, the link doesn't work.


----------



## dancle (Jan 7, 2009)

What a beautiful city!!


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

capricorn2000 said:


> what an amazing shots of an amazing city.
> correct me if I'm wrong but are those buildings of baroque design?
> night shots are pretty vivid and of good composition.
> 
> ...




Exactly, is Baroque style, but can also be found in neoclassical style and other styles, but the most outstanding is the Baroque and the beautiful colonial architecture Limena, greetings


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

como siempre lima sorprende y aca una foto de la otra parte de lima


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Jajajaja como si Lima unicamente era el centro historico y Miraflores.


----------



## Sunland (Oct 20, 2007)

I love it! More please.


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

otra mas de lima con en Westin Libertador


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

nice place with great architecture.


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

otra mas de Lima


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## otta (Nov 26, 2007)

just finished this book Aunt Julia and the Scriptwriter. wonderful book, wonderful city, wish to go there sometime


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Old Lima is a World heritage site.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks for your comments everyone kay:


pd:thanks for the contributions imanol and michaelfer22


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

nice thread. good pics.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Church of San Pedro


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Government Palace


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Church of La Merced


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow very nice pics I haven't seen a lot of them before.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Peruvian (and others as well) forumers always show the same photos of the same places to the forum and to each other, it's one giant hypocrisy circus.

One day google street view will come to Lima though, circus will be over .

That said, the photos are good quality.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

eklips said:


> Peruvian (and others as well) forumers always show the same photos of the same places to the forum and to each other, it's one giant hypocrisy circus.
> 
> One day google street view will come to Lima though, circus will be over .
> 
> That said, the photos are good quality.


Eklips always post the same post on the threads of Lima, that's a circus.

Ok hunny, its ENOUGH

Nobody is going through every thread that peruvians make of Lima talking about how ugly is the city like you, only because you were (or you are... I don't know!) here for some months. As we say in Peru: Ubicate.

I think is OBVIUS for example, that this thread is more about HISTORIC Lima than any other part of the city, But I think that you care little or nothing, just come and proclaim everywhere that we do'nt put pictures of the poor side of it, or the "real" part of it.
Well, in the Peruvian forum are the photos you want, I have in my portfolio pictures of Barrios Altos, and so on. And anyway, if you dislike every thread of Lima, then make one yourself (here in urban showcase) or simply don't post on the existing ones if you're so upset.

Otro mensajito querido, en español, entre latinos : NADIE en este subforo muestra en el thread principal de su ciudad las partes pobres de la misma, siempre se muestra lo mejor, sobre todo de una ciudad de la que TODOS saben que esta en un país pobre, y por lo tanto es una ciudad pobre. Siempre se abre un thread a parte, aunque es un poquito de mal gusto que lo haga un extrangero como vos no?, pero si deseas, hazlo y dejanos en paz!
Y no te creas tanto que por estar unos meses estudiando barrios pobres, que algunos los conocemos mejor que tu sin andar pregonándolo por todo el foro.

Saluts.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

But even historically, there is so much more to show! 

No worries, I don't think peruvian (or any other) forumers should have a poverty fetichism, I think it's all about showing a city or not.

SSC is not a travel agency, we are a community of people who are here to discuss urbanism, architecture and cities in general. I think it is safe to post what cities really look like and not just try to sell them to people who don't care anyways. 

It's not just about showing the "dark" sides, it's about showing the city in itself, I would hate to always see shown the paris equivalents of the centro historico and the costa verde. (say the monuments and the 16th district in Paris). Don't you think it is more interesting to see real cities on the forum? The cities of the day to day life, where people live, love, work and die. Not just monuments and shiny buildings?

If I focus a bit on Lima, it's because I *like* and "know" (obviously not as much as you people  ) the city, so I know that all that is shown here is an uniteresting facade. But it is true for all of the forum, and I sometimes complain. 


Though I will stop bothering people when they post photos of Lima here on the international board, there already aren't a lot so I don't want to ruin them .

Hermano, mira a este thread hecho por un forista extranjero de una ciudad francesa, Marsella http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1026663
Para mi esta genial! Esta persona solo ha fotografiado lo que vi en esta ciudad. Vas a tener una idea mucho mas clara de lo que es Marsella mirando este hilo que si el pata habia puesto solo fotos de los 3 monumentos de la ciudad.  No te parece mas interesante?


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

eklips said:


> Peruvian (and others as well) forumers always show the same photos of the same places to the forum and to each other, it's one giant hypocrisy circus.
> 
> One day google street view will come to Lima though, circus will be over .
> 
> That said, the photos are good quality.




LIMA has places intriguing, it is a megacity, therefore have places for all tastes kay:


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Magnificent example of Lima balconies - Chancellery of Torre Tagle


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

beautiful architectural style that certainly something unique in the world.......:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Beautiful indeed, thanks for showing us such a magnificent city.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Philatelic Museum and the Central Post Office


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## FazilLanka (Jan 7, 2009)

Indeed, it is a beautiful city and nice photos..


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Museum of the Cathedral of Lima


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always, those photos of Lima are indeed great  i like the museum of the cathedral of Lima


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

ArthurM said:


> Government Palace


nada se compara a nuestro palacio de Gobierno muy buena foto


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

El Congreso


----------



## viníciusMS (Mar 7, 2010)

nice photos


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Gracias por el aporte Anlysixth. kay:


----------



## sabrinarock (Jun 30, 2010)

Arthur, indeed the best photos from Lima I've ever seen. I love the second one. 
If I were you I would put this picture on the web page of WEBSHOTS wallpaper. There are very few photos of Peru, especially Lima. greetings :banana:


----------



## sabrinarock (Jun 30, 2010)

Both photos are lovely !!! put them on Flirck and Webshots


ArthurM said:


>


----------



## cocove (Aug 14, 2010)

Imanol, Beautiful photos !! continue on !


Imanol said:


> Old Lima is a World heritage site.


----------



## hdcm7 (Sep 8, 2010)

There is much to do in this beautiful city!


----------



## Terence001 (Sep 13, 2010)

That’s true Lima is the king of city in Peru. There are many different things to do in Lima Peru. Tourists will find a wide variety of attractions in Lima that range from museum visits, to discos, beaches, ancient ruins and most importantly some of the best cuisine in the world. Lima offers an abundance of activities that will make your Peru vacation more complete and satisfying.


----------



## BRITNEYFAN (Apr 19, 2010)

*FINANCIAL CENTER OF LIMA*










































































*HISTORIC CENTER OF LIMA*










































































*MIRAFLORES - LIMA*


----------

